# 14 Year old - cough for 10 days - fever for 7 day and counting



## tung

Maybe somebody can give me advice, or any thoughts about what could possibly be wrong with my sister.

She's 14 years old. She's had a dry-ish cough for about 10 days now with a fever that comes and goes for about 7 days now. At night her fever reaches about 39.2 C (37 is the norm - i think) She has cold sweats.

Took her to the walk in clinic - was told it was nothing and to go home and rest. Took her to the family doctor 2 days later and was told it was nothing as well. Prescribed a stronger version of cough syrup. 

I'm kind of getting concerned. Is it normal to have a fever for more than 7 days? I mean she's taking about 4 advil/tylenols a day now... just the thought of how much medication she's taking scares me.

Any thoughts or advice would be great!! i googled some stuff and came up with Tuberculosis... but i don't want to scare myself...


----------



## RachA

I have no idea what it could be but tbh I would go back to the drs as I honestly can't think they she is ok with a temp and cough like that.


----------

